# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Some up coming things from John Lundemo

## Karl J

Sorry no pics yet, this is just an fyi.

The nagamaki blade that sold is to be given a full on art polish, in lieu of the recent volitile thread in the general forum, I'd like to say that it will most likely be a hadori polish as the blade has been heat treated in the soshu-den style, soshu blades are more fitting to a hadori polish. This blade is currently with John getting a nice habaki made. It should be done by the end of novemeber/mid december.

2nd, ah the imfamous "Drying Pole" the polish on this blade should be completed end of october. This blade is a big shobu, plain and simple, very much to John's taste, it touches upon the yamato-den tradtion, very high shinogi, strong diamond cross section, about an 1/8in sori, mindare hamon, definetly a cutter, I am not sure when the mount will be done as I am hunting for appropriate fittings. This blade is to be given a sakishomi finish. 

3rd also expected to be done with polishing end of october, a very nice yamato-den shinogi zurkuri katana, heat trated in the soshu tradition. Suguha hamon in nioi deki. Longish chu-kissaki. Slender blade but it has enough niku that it would handle heavy cutting no problem. I am also hunting for japanese fittings, I may go hondachi with this one. This blade will also be given a hadori polish.


4th I may be getting in a 1050 katana blade from John to give a polish to, no mount just a polish, not sure on this one as john was/is experimenting with some 1050 going after some more agressive types of hamon and activity. 


Anyhow just some ramblings and a few things to keep an eye out for in the coming weeks.

Stay tuned.
-Karl

----------


## John Lundemo

The 1050 blade turned out mint, gonna send to karl for polishing. Karl I think you are going to flip when ya see the hamon on this. Since noone seems to like the giant tachi blade I made, I am going to play with it. Maybe I will shorten it or re-heat treat. At any rate I also have a couple wakizashi blades coming, when I can get to heat treating them.

----------


## Karl J

Just an amendment, the soshu shinogi zurkuri blade, I orginally thought had a suguha hamon on it, is in fact done in hitasura. I have decided against a hadori style finish on this blade, I am just going to see what the steel wants to do. 

Once again it seems John has shown his versitility in doing this sword this way.

-Karl

----------

